# Off my wall and onto the road!



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

I picked up a 2005 Litespeed Ultimate frame at the Downer's Grove Criterium in Mid-August, and this Saturday I got it built up with Shimano Ultegra, and my old wheels (Mavic Cosmic Elite and Powertap SL/OP rear... heavy, but bulletproof!)
Amazingly fast, it'll be a wonderful bike once I get the stem flipped and the risers outta there, right now the handlebars are just about even with the saddle... meh. Oh well! I'm somewhat worried that I won't be able to get more than 3" of drop, but hey, it's a huge improvement over my old bike. Supple, stiff, quick-steering but still stable, I love it 

Pics:
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/estone2/DSC00698.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/estone2/DSC00700.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/estone2/DSC00703.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/estone2/DSC00705.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v287/estone2/DSC00706.jpg">


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Very nice! Ritchey does make a -17 stem in the 4-Axis model if you need to get lower. Enjoy!


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> Very nice! Ritchey does make a -17 stem in the 4-Axis model if you need to get lower. Enjoy!


J I LOVE YOU.
I was really worried about not being able to get a lot of drop onto it, since there aren't too many risers at all under it right now.
Plus, I'm looking to buy new stem/handlebars right now since they're really heavy - it's a cheap ritchey stem, I'm guessing like 220g, and Easton EA30 wings... I got cheap stuff cuz I'm planning on taking it off soon, but I didn't expect to end up with a 19.5 pound bike  
-estone2


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

estone2 said:


> JOHN I LOVE YOU.
> I was really worried about not being able to get a lot of drop onto it, since there aren't too many risers at all under it right now.
> Plus, I'm looking to buy new stem/handlebars right now since they're really heavy - it's a cheap ritchey stem, I'm guessing like 220g, and Easton EA30 wings... I got cheap stuff cuz I'm planning on taking it off soon, but I didn't expect to end up with a 19.5 pound bike
> -estone2


E your welcome. I have a set 42 center to center 44 outside to outside Kestrel EMS pro carbon bars in 26.0 your welcome to have for free. Let me know.

J


----------

